# LFS-0 P-fury member-1



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So I went to the LFS the other day to see what they had in stock. 3 teens were in there looking around as well when they noticed the RB's. They asked an employee how big they get and a couple other quick questions. Her reply..oh thats a question for Josh, who apparnetly is another employee. She went to fetch him so I took the chance to inform the guys all I know about pygos. Well from what I told them they seemed to change their mind cause the ended up buying a few cichlids instead. I didnt say anything bad and told them I enjoy keeping mine very much. I think what turned them off was the fact I told them Pygos tend to be skittish fish. Not the killers everyone makes them out to be. That and the one kid said he had an electric blue lobster. I told him it would get chowed. If he bought that at the LFS those go for $25 and a RB $9. Guess he didnt want to lose a $25 pet to a $9 pet lol. Funny thing is Ive stepped in a few times when people have asked questions about the RB's. One employee said they get 3' long. I corrected him. He didnt seem to happy I did but wtf its false info man. Now that I live 2 miles from my LFS Ive thoguht about working there part time. Why not, easy ass job and I know wtf Im talking about. If I dont Im not going to make up stuff.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> So I went to the LFS the other day to see what they had in stock. 3 teens were in there looking around as well when they noticed the RB's. They asked an employee how big they get and a couple other quick questions. Her reply..oh thats a question for Josh, who apparnetly is another employee. She went to fetch him so I took the chance to inform the guys all I know about pygos. Well from what I told them they seemed to change their mind cause the ended up buying a few cichlids instead. I didnt say anything bad and told them I enjoy keeping mine very much. I think what turned them off was the fact I told them Pygos tend to be skittish fish. Not the killers everyone makes them out to be. That and the one kid said he had an electric blue lobster. I told him it would get chowed. If he bought that at the LFS those go for $25 and a RB $9. Guess he didnt want to lose a $25 pet to a $9 pet lol. Funny thing is Ive stepped in a few times when people have asked questions about the RB's. One employee said they get 3' long. I corrected him. He didnt seem to happy I did but wtf its false info man. Now that I live 2 miles from my LFS Ive thoguht about working there part time. Why not, easy ass job and I know wtf Im talking about. If I dont Im not going to make up stuff.


the same thing happened to me and other members at lfs, its a hit and miss situation there, sometimes the employee knows a lot...little...or nothing. once or twice I disagreed with some of the stuff the employee said and they got all emotional and upset about it like a child lol, one even started calling himself names like "ok, than I guess I'm just an idiot that does not know anything about keeping fish..." lol :laugh:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At least id rather hear somebody say they get 3' then 3" and can be kept in a 10g. Now all lfs's need to know is pacus get like 3 ft.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree 3' is better than 3". I was told that (saber-toothed barracuda) Hydrolycus Scomberoides get over 2.5' in aquariums.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

the reality of a lfs is that they can't afford to hire biologists. so they form as quickly as they can their newbies that are paid minimum salary and when they start to get somewhat knowledgable, they change job because they're tired of working minimum salaries.

rare are the REAL Fish stores. respect to all of them tho


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey man, you never know what pet or P's you might save with proper information. Good job.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

leg89 said:


> the reality of a lfs is that they can't afford to hire biologists. so they form as quickly as they can their newbies that are paid minimum salary and when they start to get somewhat knowledgable, they change job because they're tired of working minimum salaries.
> 
> rare are the REAL Fish stores. respect to all of them tho


Agreed most of them are ingorant or know about dog or cats and just trying to make a quick dollar here are they most of them you can come across very rare p' for pennys because they have no idea what it is trust me i bought a nice rhom for 4 dollars







ignorant aholes but yu did the right thing


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had my shares of correcting LFS employees... but what cracks me up more are noobs, at LFS, talking about how many P's they have in one tank that goes well beyond the rule of thumb, how they have different "black piranha" together and the different animals they've fed them...

Makes me wanna


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Golden Pygo said:


> I agree 3' is better than 3". I was told that (saber-toothed barracuda) Hydrolycus Scomberoides get over 2.5' in aquariums.


Some species can get that big so its not entirly incorrect, but in aquariums most are only 1-2ft


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I agree 3' is better than 3". I was told that (saber-toothed barracuda) Hydrolycus Scomberoides get over 2.5' in aquariums.


Some species can get that big so its not entirly incorrect, but in aquariums most are only 1-2ft
[/quote]

Some species get that big? I've heard of Armatus getting that big but I've only heard of Scombs reaching 12" and then dying.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rhomzilla said:


> I've had my shares of correcting LFS employees... but what cracks me up more are noobs, at LFS, talking about how many P's they have in one tank that goes well beyond the rule of thumb, how they have different "black piranha" together and the different animals they've fed them...
> 
> Makes me wanna


It makes you want to masturbate?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> I've had my shares of correcting LFS employees... but what cracks me up more are noobs, at LFS, talking about how many P's they have in one tank that goes well beyond the rule of thumb, how they have different "black piranha" together and the different animals they've fed them...
> 
> Makes me wanna


It makes you want to masturbate?








[/quote]
YES, and squirt them with the truth..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Golden pygo:

They do in the wild get past 12", but they usually die at about then in aquariums (scombs). These fish are sensitive to water quality and need a heavy current. Other spcecies will get larger (2') without dieng. I think the deaths have to do with water quality, as i assume they are like mannies where they are more sensitive to water quality as they get large, but im not sure. Either way in the wild alot of fish can get bigger then in aquariums and live longer.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Golden pygo:
> 
> They do in the wild get past 12", but they usually die at about then in aquariums (scombs). These fish are sensitive to water quality and need a heavy current. Other spcecies will get larger (2') without dieng. I think the deaths have to do with water quality, as i assume they are like mannies where they are more sensitive to water quality as they get large, but im not sure. Either way in the wild alot of fish can get bigger then in aquariums and live longer.
> 
> View attachment 184626


I think that's a Payara.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think what people need to understand is that piranhas are a niche fish. They are not a species that make or break the fish industry. I am actually shocked when a lfs employee knows about these fish. Ask me about the diet and life cycle of a SW lion fish....I would look ignorant as hell because it is not only a fish I have never kept...but I dont have an interest in keeping them. LFS's carry what....500-1000+ species of fish....how many of you can say you know the max size, water volume required, compatibility, and diet for every fish you see in every tank? That is what you are expecting from a $7.00 hr kid just out of HS. I dont generally go into the freshwater section anymore...but the little store I go into most often is almost all salt...and those guys know their fish and corals.

I just think you need to cut the employee some slack....and get on the owners for not posting a fish profile about every fish they carry&#8230;.especially ones that are a little out of the norm. That would solve most problems....as long as the profile is accurate.

Maybe that is something we can do as a site....write up some small piranha profiles that can be stuck to a tank...and it would give all the information required to keep these fish.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

An lfs near me had dents labbelled brandtii and they had a care sheet from pfury lol.

The only disagreement I get into with lfs guys are with brands.. They are always trying to sell me these store brands and I just won't have it.

When it comes to people being misinformed.. It's not my problem and isn't any of yours.. If they want to learn how to properly care for a fish they will reasearch like I did and like I'm guessing most of you did and they will find sites like this where they can learn things the lfs won't tell you.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with GG. We could def. write up a newb friendly care sheet for piranhas that could not only be used for LFS's but also answer the question "how big a tank would I need for my rhom?" or "should I feed my caribe mice?" I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its pretty much the same case in any sales environment. They dont know wtf they are selling they jsut want commision. Now I know pets stores dont get commision but where I work all the sales do and same at car dealerships. Yet most know little about what they are selling. Some of our sales have been here over 5 years yet dont know the names of our standard items we sell. It just bugs me people dont put any effort into learning anything about their job. If your selling anything you better know wtf your talkn about or you'll get yourself in trouble. Better off saying Im not sure than just throwing false info at someone. Most of the time pet store employees are just sitting around with their thumbs up their butts. Could be reading a book on tetras or something to gain a little knowledge. They dont need to be experts but basic knowledge is nice. I agree GG pet stores need to label the fish with care sheets. Mine does to all lizards. They dotn sell cats or dogs anymore jsut birds, reptiles and fish. They used to have care sheets for cats and dogs and it had everything. Temperment, size, feeding habits, excercise requirements. Why not do the same for the fish?


----------

